# What do you folks use for bike locks?



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm thinking if I roll into a town (like, Point Reyes Station) to top off the supplies (beer, water, beer, cookies) I'm wondering what you folks use for best security vs. weight? I don't want my bike to grow it's own legs, but I don't want to carry around a boat anchor, either.

I have a 5' Kryptonite cable and a Master Disc Lock that seems reasonable secure and not too heavy, but I would like to see what you all use. I'm normally not a big fan of cables, since they are pretty easy to cut through, but should be fine for 15 minutes of store in the middle of the day... right? No promises... YMMV....

.... then again, it's not like I'm locking it up in downtown Oakland.


----------



## Kilroy A (Jul 19, 2012)

15 minutes.
But how long to cut through a cable? A minute?
It's a risk you don't want.

I still take an Evolution 4 on the front rack. Peace of mind. You don't want to be miles from home to come out of a shop and no bike. I also have Pitlocks on both wheels.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't carry a lock. I can usually find a reasonable place to put the bike where I can see it. If there is a bike shop in town I've never been turned down leaving my bike at the shop for a couple hours while I ran errands/ate/etc..

I've also just asked somebody in the area to keep an eye on my bike and that's worked out fine.

I can also sabotage my bike so somebody can't ride away with it easily if I'm feeling like there might be an issue. I wear trail runners on tour so I can win a foot race... 

Not on tour, but I had a guy cut my cable lock and steal my bike while I was sitting at a patio 8' away from it. It was gone in a flash. So I don't trust wimpy locks. I'd rather assume the bike is unlocked and sabotage it than feel like it's locked, but not really offer it any meaningful protection.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a small Ongaurd combo cable that's about 3 feet long. Nothing fancy, but it'll keep someone from walking away with my bike. Cables should be thought of as a means to slow down a thief long enough that you can run over and crack their skull. NEVER take your eyes off your bike when locked with a cable.

Realistically hospitality is one of the best anti-theft devices. You may be surprised how many places will let you bring you bike in if you ask nice (or in the case of some larger business just do it).


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Ditch that cable, Pimpbot. Your bike will disappear in minutes, unattended. I only use that kind of cable when my bikes are within eyeshot(5-20ft). Otherwise, I employ a Kryptonite Series4 reinforced U-Lock AND a Krypto cable lock securing the front wheel.

With the right location - I can lock my bike in under 25sec...


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

pimpbot said:


> What do you folks use for bike locks?


My eyes, proximity, or my garage.


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

Disc-style locks are very good and your Masterlock is one of the better ones even though there are one or two others with better designs.

Lock: Disk locks are designed to be bolt-cutter resistant. They do that very well. They are still prone to rotary tools. 18v rotary cutter will dice up that lock in 2mins.

Cable: The cables with a lot of strands and really big O.D. are also designed to be bolt-cutter resistant. Can't fit the cable in the jaws. The steel fiber tends to flatten and bind up the jaws. Again, an 18v rotary tool will slice through any of them in under a minute.

Chain: Carbide is the only real option here because bolt cutters cut all chain. You just need a much larger set with more leverage.

All of those things are heavy. None of them truly protect your bike. 

Best protection I have found?

1. Don't leave out a blingie bike, ride something less than appetizing. 
2. There are figure8 locks that will lock your wheels to your frame and are really small. Bike will not roll and odds are cutting them will damage the rear wheel/triangle.

If I leave a bike out of my sight, I put a small cable lock on it and usually I am comfortable with it being stolen. Great part of having a beater bike is that it just doesn't matter.


----------

